# collection of Audi's detailed by KDS



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have added a small collection of some of the audis i have detailed in the past , the cars in this thread will be ones that i only have a few pics or slightly more but not enough to write a full detailed write up so instead will join a group of cars together to make it a little more interesting :thumb:

I will carry on this style for other makes and model on new threads too this way i can work through the huge back log of pictures and videos.

This way i can slowly catch up so i end up posting cars only a few weeks after carry out packages/processes to them and while the work is still fresh in my mind of what / how and when was done .

A8

before














































during













































































































laser pointer on paintwork of bonnet before



















paint depth reading



















FCP passes only until damage removed



















reading after removal of damage reading










Afters








































































































































RS4 from a long time ago

only afters as it was a week old























































RS4 avant

only afters again


















































































RS6 avant

before























































during



















after


















































































RS6 saloon

before
































































during repaint of window surrounds and grills










after














































S8

before


















































































S4 avant

before




























during































































































































after































































































































TT

before




























after














































TT

before



















after


















































































TT

before



















after














































I will keep back the larger write ups of audi's for when i have more free time to post :thumb:

hope you enjoyed this quick audi gallery

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Kelly thats some fantastic work there!!!


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Especially loving the silver S8. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work as always Kelly :thumb:


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice, Any more pictures of the white TVR i spyed


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Your work never fails to impress me, and I always get excited when you post a new thread up.

Fantastic work on all of them, the RS6 saloon window trims is a strange 1, what was going on there? and how come they were sprayed on the car and not taken off?

Ryan


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Absolutly AWESOME :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

If you every fancy a crack of a Ford just give me the nod 

and I'll let you loose on my Escos


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

B-E-A-UUUUUTIFUL!!

Just made my day, as I've been having a mare with the new broadband :lol:

Stunning :argie:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

You perform such a beautiful job.:thumb: I hope one day I can aquire the same skills close to what you have.:buffer:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

RyanJon said:


> Fantastic work on all of them, the RS6 saloon window trims is a strange 1, what was going on there? and how come they were sprayed on the car and not taken off?


Exactly my thought... Why just not take them out and do them properly?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some cracking work and cars


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Great work. loved the wall reflection shot


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Some really nice work Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Very impressive. I would hand my Audi over to you any day...:buffer:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Those Avants are gorgeous. Awesome work.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning work takes it to a new level off work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

RyanJon said:


> Your work never fails to impress me, and I always get excited when you post a new thread up.
> 
> Fantastic work on all of them, the RS6 saloon window trims is a strange 1, what was going on there? and how come they were sprayed on the car and not taken off?
> 
> Ryan


Because the customer had a small budget of £2000 inc VAT , and i have just looked at the bill to double check,

this had to cover 4 wheel refurbishment £360 + vat , untlimate detail package, 4 new tyres (not budget but the correct make and fitment conti cs2's) £197 + vat each, inspection of car (suspension and brakes , fuild level etc) , 1 tyre pressure sensor £98 + Vat, 2 new number plates £12.50 each + vat and finally paint ALL of the bodged trims and grills that had been painted before.

Now try and price the tyres and wheel refurb and see what change you have left  
just remembered has to buy and fit new rear trim for boot liner £18.04 + vat and rear badge £16.30 + vat and 4 off valve adaptors £10.31 each + vat for the tyre pressure sensors too as they were seized in .

The door panels and glass had to be removed to safely remove the window trims.

After i did the window trims the owner posted a few pics of his car on a a Audi RS forum , i then got a lot of enquires asking for the trims and grills to be changed to black for forum members ,

The reply back when i quoted £400-£500 for removal and paint properly was thats too dear , even when i quoted £250 for leaving the window trims in and remove grills only and repaint all was too dear , seems to me alot of public just have not got a clue about time scales and costs as does seem the same for some members of forums sometimes 

if anyone out there can ever beat my prices for such work all under one roof then they are very much welcome to it ,

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Tiauguinho said:


> Exactly my thought... Why just not take them out and do them properly?


Try and do just that for £135 + vat with paint materials sundries then you can come and work for me :lol:

There is a big reason why i am always fully booked my friend, very keenly priced for the level of work i produce , i would say my pricing is in the lower to middle sector of prices scales , but the work produced is the best around . 
But of course see key board warriors all the time telling me how to do things and trying to pick up on any small detail as if i would fall and tumble 

That just is not going to happen somehow

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

All of them are gorgeous, great work as always, particularly like the Black, Reds and Blues :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

lovely line up there... you've made me want an audi all the more


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn! That is some seriously stunning work!


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Classy cars! You do great work on them


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Extremely impressive work...

May I ask your sealant of choice for paint and wheels please???


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely work Kelly. That blue RS6 was minging.


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

:thumb:Stunning work Kelly, Loving the red Avant, now I need to get mine in the garage and replicate.

What was your weapon of choice polish wise, looks like FCP and 3M pads.

Phil


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Some cracking work there Kelly, very nice mate.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Some high quality jobs! Well done!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

> Because the customer had a small budget of £2000 inc VAT , and i have just looked at the bill to double check,
> 
> this had to cover 4 wheel refurbishment £360 + vat , untlimate detail package, 4 new tyres (not budget but the correct make and fitment conti cs2's) £197 + vat each, inspection of car (suspension and brakes , fuild level etc) , 1 tyre pressure sensor £98 + Vat, 2 new number plates £12.50 each + vat and finally paint ALL of the bodged trims and grills that had been painted before.
> 
> ...





> Try and do just that for £135 + vat with paint materials sundries then you can come and work for me
> 
> There is a big reason why i am always fully booked my friend, very keenly priced for the level of work i produce , i would say my pricing is in the lower to middle sector of prices scales , but the work produced is the best around .
> But of course see key board warriors all the time telling me how to do things and trying to pick up on any small detail as if i would fall and tumble
> ...


Sorry if my post came across wrong, I wasnt having a go, I wasnt questioning your methods, and I'm certainly no keyboard warrior!!

I was meaning more what had been done to them before you got hold of it? In the pic it looks like they had tape over them!

As said earlier, Your work never fails to impress me:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Got to love bad boy Audi's  All look much better


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

great collection of work mate


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow - love what you done mate..


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

love your details mate!!!

some lovely looking motors to :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Kelly - you could double your prices and still be considered cheap for what you do! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

kdskeltec said:


> Try and do just that for £135 + vat with paint materials sundries then you can come and work for me :lol:
> 
> There is a big reason why i am always fully booked my friend, very keenly priced for the level of work i produce , i would say my pricing is in the lower to middle sector of prices scales , but the work produced is the best around .
> But of course see key board warriors all the time telling me how to do things and trying to pick up on any small detail as if i would fall and tumble
> ...


I'll come work for you...and I'll pay you!! LOL.

Amazing workmanship, seriously, I would take a few days off work and just sit in your garage and watch you work! Seriously.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Try and do just that for £135 + vat with paint materials sundries then you can come and work for me :lol:
> 
> There is a big reason why i am always fully booked my friend, very keenly priced for the level of work i produce , i would say my pricing is in the lower to middle sector of prices scales , but the work produced is the best around .
> But of course see key board warriors all the time telling me how to do things and trying to pick up on any small detail as if i would fall and tumble


Being frank here, i'm not quite sure why you have a negative oppinion of us on here. Indeed i've seen you say similar things about keyboard warriors on pistonheads, when discussing why (at the time) you werent registered here.

I think i speak for everyone here, when i say that you have no reason to worry that anybody here wants to critize your work. As can be seen from their subsequent posts, neither of the posters in any way wanted to call into doubt your work. We're all totally in awe and very, very gratefull for the time you take to share your work with us.


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

W.O.W! _*Stunning*_ work.

The MTM wheels on the RS6 Avant :argie:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> Being frank here, i'm not quite sure why you have a negative oppinion of us on here. Indeed i've seen you say similar things about keyboard warriors on pistonheads, when discussing why (at the time) you werent registered here.
> 
> I think i speak for everyone here, when i say that you have no reason to worry that anybody here wants to critize your work. As can be seen from their subsequent posts, neither of the posters in any way wanted to call into doubt your work. We're all totally in awe and very, very gratefull for the time you take to share your work with us.


You dont know what went on with regards to pistonheads,

I had one guy that attacked not just me but the whole detailing sector, he relpied to any and every thread about me and detailers he tried very best to make US all look like scam artists , this went on for many months and if a remember the ONLY guy from detailing world who joined in to back up what i was saying about all the positive things was PJS.

All i was doing was backing not just myself but backing all detailers and what to do .

The guy got banded 3 times and kept coming back under a new name (4 times) to attack once more , alot and most of his comments i took with tonge and cheek and did not hurt me in the slightest (it actually helpped me raise my profile and gain more respect from members as i could reply to his comments time after time in some depth) ,he said he has asked BBC1 to send around the Rouge Traders to investigate me and over detailers :lol:

Yes he was a fruit cake  but there will always be people out there that have got issues and to much time on their side that end up hiding behind PC's.

Can i defend what i do YES is it attacking forum members on here if i do so NO,

Did 2 members question something that was not done the correct way YES did i answer YES, i am not attacking anyone really.

If i was to jump on other members threads on posts asking clever questions which could high light errors or doubts to what they done then i could be attacking their work , but i dont .

Have i got massive pride in what i do , do i put my heart and sole into what i do , does it take up my entire time doing what i do best , will i bend over backwards to help the customer out with regards to timescales and budgets, Do i spent hours every week talking on the phone / emailing other customers and detailers for free to help them out when i am always behind with the work load and should not reply really. Am i doing way to much for way to little reward. 
The answer to all above is YES

Maybe i could be slightly sensitive to some comments, but thats me if you where to meet me you would see how passionate i am about detailing.

One thing i have noticed is as i have got more known on forums i have found the time waster ratio has gone through the roof and real work has been very little from it , 
I would love to answer all of peoples questions which i did in the past , but i dont , i run a large company when it comes to detailing , and while machine correcting upto 3-5 cars a week i have to run and control the staff at the same time including training them.

Will i stay posting on forums YES would i love to have more free time to do so YES , would i gain from being on forums a LITTLE , will the members gain from some of my future threads YES .

I will always try and post as much as possible , but i do have to some what "speed" post as in this thread due to time constraints .

I guess i could of done a much longer thread stating all what went on who first painted the RS6 (named and shamed) and why i did it the why i did , but if i did so the cars in the workshop would halt in progress .

Not trying to upset anyone , just if it looks like its not my usual standard of work then there will be a good reason for it .

And on a side note i will be posting at some point for a local guy which will go out firstly on HERE for a postion with my company to come and work along side myself , to release some of my time then maybe i will have more time to help on forums.

MODs where is the best place to post such a thread 

Thanks

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Well all i can say is Kelly.

Every time yourself, Clark and a few others post up there work on DW, i look forward to reading what you guys have done.
The work you show case so far is amazing, and the workshop you work from within has some tasty vehicles, that some detailers would dream to work on.

Dont know the story on Piston heads, but those that doubt or knock any detailer, should first look at there own ability, and see if they could do what we do. 
Although DW is not the real world, while on here your one of the guys and Ill stand and back any detailer.
You and your work is a real credit to the Term Professional Detailer.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

i was so excited when I saw that RS6 avant a little bit of wee came out.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Some serious car porn there Kelly.

Some stunning results, keep up the hard work and excellent finishes.

:thumb:


----------



## deocamdata (Dec 10, 2009)

Great job :thumb:
What do you use to protect the chrome ornaments?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great work as ever Kelly, it seems your constantly having to justify your prices in your threads which is a shame really.

You'd be the only person id trust with my own car.

Gav


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Kelly, 

Ignore the Haters... 

Haters just let you know that you're doing something right! :thumb:

Your doing some amazing work in the world of Detailing. Pushing the limits with Full Wetsanding details and you are absolutely undervalueing yourself! 

Keep up the great work,

Best Regards

Tim


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow - this is my now one of my favourite threads on here!

I love my Audis :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great collection. Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> You dont know what went on with regards to pistonheads,
> 
> I had one guy that attacked not just me but the whole detailing sector, he relpied to any and every thread about me and detailers he tried very best to make US all look like scam artists , this went on for many months and if a remember the ONLY guy from detailing world who joined in to back up what i was saying about all the positive things was PJS.


That exaplains why you always fear the worst when it comes to other peoples comments then

Rest easy in here. You wont find none of that nonsense on here. We all love your work  If people ask questions its only because we're curious, not because we're smart and think we know better. You only have to look at the number of times clark has been asked what that strange deflated bouncy castle is under the cars :lol: it comes up just about every detail.

Anyway, cut a long story short, we all know what an utter pro you are, and thoroughly appreciate any time you take out to share your work with us. This forum wouldnt be what it is if it wasnt for all the members like you sharing their work, knowledge and experiences with us all.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Kelly, I think you're cheating mate, some of them are not the same car

Am a big fan of your work and there are soem unbelievable examples there on some fantastic colours and cars, even though they are just Audi's, got any Beemers???

For me, you have nothing to defend mate, your results speak volumes and if there are any detractors then they are on the wrong site, first and foremost we love our cars and detailing so hopefully all commenst are meant in the bets way possible and are usually just aimed at gaining more knowledge rather than trying to take you down.

Good luck in your business, you deserve it from your skill level and committment and keep them coming. Hope to call round one day to see some of your work in the flesh, maybe when I get to vist Lepsons for a full wheel refurb.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> Hey Kelly thats some fantastic work there!!!


Thanks Marc,

we have now met without knowing 

I was standing by Green Caddy outside lepsons tyres , when you pulled up and asked owner of lepsons to look at your RS wheels .

The owner of lepsons came over to my workshop for cup of tea and said " you know who that guy is in the other day he's the hoover man on the internet" :lol:

I had a dent guy in yesterday that said he had just parked up in maidstone area next to a green RS focus and had H detail on the car or something like that, was it you ?????

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

__D5__ said:


> Especially loving the silver S8. :thumb:


:thumb: i do like that car, very good customer of mine that i have had the pleasure of dealing with for 15 years. 
Evreytime he gets a new car or on holiday gives me the keys and says look after it for me for a while .



-Kev- said:


> awesome work as always Kelly :thumb:


Thanks



Aid20vt said:


> Very nice, Any more pictures of the white TVR i spyed


In the future loads happening to this one , still on going



cosmo said:


> Absolutly AWESOME :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> If you every fancy a crack of a Ford just give me the nod
> 
> and I'll let you loose on my Escos


cool :thumb::buffer:



adam87 said:


> B-E-A-UUUUUTIFUL!!
> 
> Just made my day, as I've been having a mare with the new broadband :lol:
> 
> Stunning :argie:


Thanks



WyattEarp said:


> You perform such a beautiful job.:thumb: I hope one day I can aquire the same skills close to what you have.:buffer:


Just keep going we can all get there just takes time and dedication really :thumb:



GlynRS2 said:


> Some stunning work :thumb:


Big Thanks guys :thumb:

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Some cracking work and cars


Cheers



Dodoalan said:


> Great work. loved the wall reflection shot


Owner asked me to go for a drive with him to a couple of locations so that i could take some photos of the car by castle and church.

I will try and see if he has got the pics as they are better than those pics



ads2k said:


> Some really nice work Kelly :thumb:





Ballistic said:


> Very impressive. I would hand my Audi over to you any day...:buffer:





PremierDetail said:


> Those Avants are gorgeous. Awesome work.





-tom- said:


> simply stunning work takes it to a new level off work





clcollins said:


> All of them are gorgeous, great work as always, particularly like the Black, Reds and Blues :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

StuaR32t said:


> lovely line up there... you've made me want an audi all the more





Consultant said:


> Damn! That is some seriously stunning work!





Blamm said:


> Classy cars! You do great work on them


Thanks :thumb:



DaKine said:


> Extremely impressive work...
> 
> May I ask your sealant of choice for paint and wheels please???


Keep alot of different LSP's in stock i think around 30 :doublesho but 90% of the sealent lsp's end up with zaino for paintwork and wheels is split between zaino / jetseal / carlack or one of them then wax on top too .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> That exaplains why you always fear the worst when it comes to other peoples comments then
> 
> Rest easy in here. You wont find none of that nonsense on here. We all love your work  If people ask questions its only because we're curious, not because we're smart and think we know better. You only have to look at the number of times clark has been asked what that strange deflated bouncy castle is under the cars :lol: it comes up just about every detail.
> 
> Anyway, cut a long story short, we all know what an utter pro you are, and thoroughly appreciate any time you take out to share your work with us. This forum wouldnt be what it is if it wasnt for all the members like you sharing their work, knowledge and experiences with us all.


Thanks, i thought it best to explan that the key board warrior on PH did not know me , has never seen my work , never spoke to one of my customers , and was not from my location .

He was quoting and trying to warn off alot of forum members that in his area has seen work form detailers that was poor and only lasted a week or to , that the detailers are earning something silly like 80K plus a year and only worked a couple of days a week from a van .

I think he said that WE charge £1000 for around 3-5 hours work :lol: as seen from the detailers in his area.

so all i was trying to do is clear up what detailers are about and how professional we at what we do :thumb:

Phil's (PJS) quotes were funny as hell

here's one to the key board hero

<zoo tour guide>

"Ladies and gentlemen, here we have what is commonly referred to as an abomination, usually as a result of in-breeding or one of Mother Nature's random mistakes.
As you can see, it postulates on subject matter that it lacks the capacity to fully absorb, and......mind your step there son, that's something it threw up last time....

Moving on folks........in this one we can see the lesser spotted crested troll. As you can see there's some similarities, but the previous exhibit is worse in a number of ways."

<zoo tour guide>

he still came back from more :lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

seeing as you have a bit of experience with audi paint what polish combo do you find works best for you i have a a4 and the paint is rock hard just looking for some tips really :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Lovely work Kelly. That blue RS6 was minging.


It sure was and was not decribed as quite that bad over the phone :doublesho



philyoung531 said:


> :thumb:Stunning work Kelly, Loving the red Avant, now I need to get mine in the garage and replicate.
> 
> What was your weapon of choice polish wise, looks like FCP and 3M pads.
> 
> Phil


With the harder Audi paints its a combo of either 3M green compound pad / a couple of wool pads / sometimes for light damage first cut with the use of 3M black pad all used with FCP , then 3M yellow pad and extra fine compound and on darker colours and for ultimate finish use 3M blue pad and blue compound .

I keep around 20 compounds and over 40 pads of somekind but seem to go back to 3M mostly , i am finding the lastest compounds form Megs to be very good thou :buffer:



Perfection Detailing said:


> Some cracking work there Kelly, very nice mate.


Thanks



Nanolex said:


> Some high quality jobs! Well done!


Thanks



gdavison said:


> Got to love bad boy Audi's  All look much better


Thanks

kelly


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work on some stunning motors!!!:thumb:

Thanks for posting Kelly!


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice Work Mate love the Audi's 

What Tire Dressing do you use?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb Kelly :thumb:

That blue RS6 was my fave - adds so much value


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

kdskeltec said:


> It sure was and was not decribed as quite that bad over the phone :doublesho
> 
> With the harder Audi paints its a combo of either 3M green compound pad / a couple of wool pads / sometimes for light damage first cut with the use of 3M black pad all used with FCP , then 3M yellow pad and extra fine compound and on darker colours and for ultimate finish use 3M blue pad and blue compound .
> 
> ...


Choice of sealant for paintwork? and wheels?


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

lovely collection. original TT brought back memories.:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

DaKine said:


> Choice of sealant for paintwork? and wheels?


I did give a quick answer above to all ready and will name each product against each car to another quote on here soon. :thumb:

Its my time constraints for my with posting , the working week for me is always flat out and have a massive struggle getting all the work done to the standards i want, in 2 years only been out once for a meal and that was with Dom dodo juice thats the story of my life for a few years now :wall:

I have also been writing alot for website and for in house use to aid the staff here inspect and price work and explan all the different packages we offer to cater for all the customers. 
This advice came from Dom which we spoke about the working week form me really and he gave me some excellent advice which i am putting into place

I trying my very best to free up some of my time to get a life back firstly and then have time to post and answer all questions more fully on forums and maybe even get out to some shows and meets :thumb:

had 3000+ emails last year, this week on monday alone had 4 phone calls from detailers/guys from DW , i just can not spread myself around enough at the moment and the ONLY thing that MUST get done is the customers cars that are in the workshop :buffer:

emails / phone call / and general advice comes last i guess 

I bet the best company for me to learn from with running a detailing business and keeping everyone happy has got to be polish bliss and no doubt have been through the same problems too 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work on all :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

kdskeltec said:


> I did give a quick answer above to all ready and will name each product against each car to another quote on here soon. :thumb:
> 
> Its my time constraints for my with posting , the working week for me is always flat out and have a massive struggle getting all the work done to the standards i want, in 2 years only been out once for a meal and that was with Dom dodo juice thats the story of my life for a few years now :wall:
> 
> ...


Missed that earlier reply, thank you. Unlike yourself I have plenty of time in the evening, and I appreciate the time you took to respond. Thank you.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

tony2 said:


> Nice Work Mate love the Audi's
> 
> What Tire Dressing do you use?


???????????????????????


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

tony2 said:


> ???????????????????????


clean tyres with APC first then Megs tyre dressing

Kelly


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Stunning work as always Kelly :thumb:


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Fantastic work, and wow at the workshop.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice collection there! The first one (A8) looks stunning


----------



## Filo83 (Oct 25, 2008)

nice


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

chris141 said:


> great collection of work mate





rickparmar said:


> wow - love what you done mate..





big ben said:


> love your details mate!!!
> 
> some lovely looking motors to :thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Clark said:


> Kelly - you could double your prices and still be considered cheap for what you do! :thumb:


Oh dont i know that clark , i have all new menus coming to cater for everyones requirments and priced more fairly for time scale and skill involved :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

DaKine said:


> I'll come work for you...and I'll pay you!! LOL.
> 
> Amazing workmanship, seriously, I would take a few days off work and just sit in your garage and watch you work! Seriously.


 :detailer: :thumb:



evenflow said:


> W.O.W! _*Stunning*_ work.
> 
> The MTM wheels on the RS6 Avant :argie:


They do suit the RS6 so well



Select Detailing said:


> Well all i can say is Kelly.
> 
> Every time yourself, Clark and a few others post up there work on DW, i look forward to reading what you guys have done.
> The work you show case so far is amazing, and the workshop you work from within has some tasty vehicles, that some detailers would dream to work on.
> ...


Gareth big thanks to you for that sir :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Rich00p said:


> i was so excited when I saw that RS6 avant a little bit of wee came out.


Is that good that i can make a man do that :lol:

kelly


----------



## finesse (Dec 17, 2008)

incredible!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That is some of the best work both sides of the pond I have ever seen. Really very remarkable.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

kdskeltec said:


> Oh dont i know that clark , i have all new menus coming to cater for everyones requirments and priced more fairly for time scale and skill involved :thumb:
> 
> kelly


I agree with this an increase in prices is a possibilty, your work is tremendous.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> I agree with this an increase in prices is a possibilty, your work is tremendous.


Thats all been taken care of :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

superb work love all of them audis aswell


----------



## jimmy S3 (Mar 21, 2008)

nice work


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

love those two RS6's and those mtm alloys are  wheel refurbs look very good


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

rankins said:


> superb work love all of them audis aswell





jimmy S3 said:


> nice work





SteveTDCi said:


> love those two RS6's and those mtm alloys are  wheel refurbs look very good


Thanks guys :thumb:

Wheels are refurbed with lepsons on the same estate

http://www.lepsons.com/

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------

